# Altea



## jacquigem (Nov 14, 2015)

Just read a post on a local forum that a group of Arabic looking men have been rounded up by soldiers ? Not sure what implications are 
David


----------



## beserk (Nov 14, 2015)

Illegal immies.


----------



## snowbirds (Nov 14, 2015)

Ok It was me but its just the sun tan and I was wearing one of Pats Dresses.:lol-053::scared:

Snowbirds.



jacquigem said:


> Just read a post on a local forum that a group of Arabic looking men have been rounded up by soldiers ? Not sure what implications are
> David


----------

